# Forts on the French Coast



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2014)

Some neat forts on the French coast...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/02/7-magnificent-forts-on-french-coast.html


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2014)

Interesting.  I'm sure a lot of what I saw, heard, felt and smelled came from some of these. And we STILL beat the crap out of them.  WOOHOO !


----------



## Pam (Mar 12, 2014)

Good pictures and very interesting, have only heard of one of them and that's Fort Boyard from tv programme of same name. Have saved the link, thanks.


----------



## Ina (Mar 12, 2014)

Great castle. I wonder what the oldest building in the USA is?


----------



## kaemicha (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been to  France ( and love it! ) several times but didn't see any forts on the coast.  The pictures are very cool. Thanks for posting!
And, if anyone wants to join me in traveling to Paris and possibly Amsterdam, probably late this summer, just give me a shout!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 12, 2014)

You're a lucky lady to be taking such a vacation Kaemicha, hope you have a wonderful time, and bring back some photos...we'd love to see them!


----------



## kaemicha (Mar 12, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're a lucky lady to be taking such a vacation Kaemicha, hope you have a wonderful time, and bring back some photos...we'd love to see them!



I am very lucky and you can bet that I will spam you all with way too many pictures!


----------

